# Whats In A Name



## tdvffjohn

What method or decisions did you use to pick your name for yourself on this site?

Mine is t d v f f john
truck driver volunteer fire fighter john


----------



## Allsixofus

GREAT QUESTION!! I was wondering about yours... here... me, wife, 3 daughters and 1 son.... All six of us..... ALLSIXOFUS!


----------



## Katrina

My names Jim.
My wifes name is Katrina.
She signed up for the account here.
I never bothered to make my own account here.
I do 99.99% of the posting here.
People prolly think it's weird to see some of the techie replies I throw up here as Katrina.


----------



## BigBadBrain

Took me a while to figure that one out. Here I was pointing out to my DW that she should show more interest int he tech side - oops!

I kind of figured it out after a while though.

Big - I'm a big guy XXLT
Bad - not really, I'm way too soft so I claim to be Bad
Brain - How my MIL spells my name (Brian) and reflects occupation - engineering analyst for system concept design => means I make stuff up. My son calls me an inventor.


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers

Well, mine is pretty lame compared to those.

Live in Castle Rock. Own an Outback. Castle Rock Outbackers.

I suppose the same logic applies to Parker Outbacker, Elizabeth Outbackers, and Central Mass Outbackers.

Randy


----------



## vdub

my initials.... vdub = vw. conversely, dw is mdub (mw). pretty simple. I don't have much imagination.


----------



## HootBob

Long Story
But since you asked








At work one day, The radio asked who is the #1 fan of the Hooters(pop music group mid 80's)
And I said Gommer Pyle(He says Hootie Hoot Hootie Hoot) well I was right!
Fro then on they called me Hooter
Brother-in-law started calling me HootBob
There you have it








Don


----------



## Y-Guy

Mine goes way back to the beta test of Win95 when I was asked for a user name I was sitting on the phone at work and just gave him "Y-Guy" and its stuck through the years of various chat groups and forums. I've worked for the YMCA since I was 15 and been a Y-Kid since I was in the 1st grade and learn to swim there. My wife and I met at a YMCA conference too.. yep kind of runs deep.


----------



## 76 cougar

I use 76 cougar on some of the car forums. Its the car my parents helped me get when I made it out of high school. The car is a rare 460 big block car and is in my shop going thru a rebuild. Should be finished in a couple more years. I keep getting sidetracked by little things some good some bad ,like camping , house repair from hurricanes and my wifes honey do list


----------



## Grandeken

I work for Grande Cheese so it's Grandeken. I was going to go with Castlerock do to I live on Castlerock Lake but castlerock was used when I came on board. Ken


----------



## Fire44

I just combined the Fire (vol. firefigher) with my station number (44).

It was just easy to remember....and that is something that I don't do very well.


----------



## vdub

I should have used NBI. There used to be Colorado tech company named NBI. I think they were a spinoff from IBM and made storage devices. Believe they are now defunct. I once asked one of the reps what it stood for and he told me "nothing but initials". I always liked that.


----------



## Roloaddict

DH was trying to come up with a user name for an AOL account (years ago when they only had 8 million users). After the 20th attempt at something we could remember that wasn't already taken, we decided to go with the candy he was eating at the time (Rolo). The name stuck. I guess that makes me Mrs. Roloaddict








H.


----------



## Highlander96

Our user ID is quite simple. DW and I both graduated from Radford University in 1996. Radford's mascot is the Highlander, you know, the Scots that settled into the New River Valley in SW Virginia, right???

One step further....Our avatar is the Radford University emblem or logo? You know....something like that.









Tim


----------



## NDJollyMon

NDJollyMon...

*ND*...where we have resided for the past 17 years. (Born & raised a Minnesotan)

*JollyMon*...is a character in a Jimmy Buffett song.

Did I mention I'm a card carrying member of the PARROTHEAD CLUB? Yes...I'm one of "those people our parents warned us about."







(another Buffett song)









Love the music...love the laid back lifestyle. (and the Coronas!)

I once asked Vern for a PARROTHEAD forum subcategory. He thought I was kidding.


----------



## OUTBACKDAVE

Well, first name is Dave and I'm from Australia mate. action


----------



## uoutcampin2

â€œuoutcampin2â€ was just something that popped in my head at the time. I am pretty much a class clown so I thought someone would get a chuckle out of that one.









C


----------



## California Jim

I'm not real bright, so I just went with the obvious


----------



## Thor

Mine is simple as well. Thor is a name that was followed me from early childhood. It was simply given to me as a shorten version of my full name ... also I was a handful in my younger years. (my poor mother)

Thor is character representing "Thunder and Lightning" (I made alot of noise and never stood still)

Even going away to University I was know as Thor Dog, Whore Dog etc .I keep wondering why it always follows me no matter where ever I go.

My avatar is Calvin. I enjoyed the comic and the dancing part reminded me of a time when a very good friend got me to sing in a band at the local pub. I was so nervous I wore sunglasses at night. I sang 4 songs and I cannot remember how many beers..but lets say I will not sing again because I stink

So thats the story

Thor


----------



## matty1

Taken from from my first yahoo account in college....


----------



## tdvffjohn

Thor, I did not know you were a parrothead







Do you like the country duets he s been doing I love em. 
Hey Vern Give it to em









Keep em coming everyone, making for some good reading


----------



## vdub

My I say Sheeeezzzzeeee!











> Taken from from my first yahoo account in college....


Small hijack. When I went to college, yahoo did not exist. In fact, personal computers did not exist. Nor did hand held calculators. I actually know how to use a sliderule and still have 3 or 4 of them (no batteries needed). I didn't get e-mail (if you could call it that) until I was a young Capt in Korea. We sort of ftp'ed text files back and forth on milnet because gore hadn't invented the internet yet. I guess I'm getting well over the hill.


----------



## 1stTimeAround

Well, I chose "1stTimeAround" because I had never owned a RV before, and at the time of purchase, really felt like I was stepping into a world that I had "Zero" knowledge of. I looked at this at being our 1st Time Around the world of travel trailers and Outbacking!

Jason


----------



## dsrede2go

Nothing particularly creative here ... just a reflection of a guy with a bit of cabin fever ...

Dave(*d*) & Sue(*s*) are ready(*red*)(*e*) to(*2*) *go*

I visit this site daily and look so forward to getting the OUTBACK out of storage and on the road again!!! Upstate NY winters can be very long.


----------



## mswalt

Mine's real simple, too. I didn't want to use my entire name (until I got to know some of you I didn't want to release too much information) so I used some initials and part of my last name.............. *m*(mark) *s*(steven) *walt* (walters).

If I'd been a little more creative, I'd probably used msdub or something like that.

Mark


----------



## matty1

never intended to make anyone feel their age...







...if it makes you feel any better, I work on the mainframe here at work...something we had learned about in the "history of computing" at school.

And the dealer did laugh when I told him my age... what's that supposed to mean????


----------



## vdub

"history of computing"!? LOL! You're killing me here.....


----------



## summergames84

I started using my name on other places and it is just easier (at my age) to stick with something you can remember!









Summer Games was one of my beloved quarter horses and she was born in 1984.


----------



## j1mfrog

I don't remember. But I like it.

Avatar is because Homer and I share the same occupation.


----------



## gregjoyal

I was just in such a hurry to join that I didn't have time for something other than.... first name + last name.

That and all the other computer nick names I've used over the years are either childish or innapropriate for Outbackers.com!

Hey vdub - since the internet as we all know it wasn't really available to the public until 1994, even young ones like me have been around for it's entire history. As for slide rules ... I can't help ya out there.


----------



## McBeth

Last name McBain - Mc
My wife







is Elizabeth - Beth

Together were McBeth









When my wife was working one of her bosses used to tease her by calling her McBeth. I always kinda likes it, so that's how it came to be.

Keith


----------



## Drifter

Started using drifter years ago when I worked for Boeing and traveled ALOT. I liked working for boeing had a pretty nice job in logistics. Logistics can mean a lot of things to different people. Then later it became descriptive of my train of thought. shy Why do they call it a "train" of thought? Is there a track somewhere?







And what ever happen to the eight track.







I still have one you know. Works great... What was the question?









drifter


----------



## NWcamper2

Pretty simple here too...

Don signed up as NWcamper (live an camp in the NW) and me... I took the simple way out and went with NWcamper2... second account


----------



## polygraphpat

Mine is not overly original either. I combined the fact that I am a polygraph examiner with my first name and that's the truth!


----------



## jallen58

J for Jim allen my last name 58 the year I was born simple and I never forget witch i do alot
















Jim


----------



## 54telluride

"54" is the first two numbers to our home address and Telluride is out street.

Bruce


----------



## kk5fe

KK5FE

Its my HAM radio call sign............

Kind of boring compared to some of the others.....


----------



## Reverie

I hike a whole bunch. Along the trails there are shelters you can use if you would like (I don't because I don't like shelter mice). In the shelters you will usually find a Log. My "trail Name" for years is "Reverie" so it was pretty simple to keep using it here.

Nick (Reverie) Robinson


----------



## OK_Outback

I went the simple route. We are currently living in Oklahoma and well....we bought an outback.


----------



## wendy & chuck

What can I say? Lack of imagination.


----------



## RLW7302

My initials, plus our street address, and last 4-digits of my cell phone. Interestingly, I had the cell phone first ... bought the house two months later.


----------



## tdvffjohn

hopin we re not finished.


----------



## Campfire Squad

Campfire Squad

Well we like to sit around the campfire, hence campfire.
We were going to go with " gang", however in this day and age it has a negative feel, so we went with squad ( you know a small group of people with a specific purpose.)

nothing too creative.

Amy action


----------



## Not Yet

NOT YET

Cause when I first started posting I had NOT YET bought a trailer. A few months a 200+ posts later I could change the name but I an NOT YET done posting. After having the trailer for a month and spending my weekends either modding or camping, I am definitely NOT YET done with either of those. SO, no name change for me.....

At least NOT YET


----------



## our2girls

our2girls

My wife Debbie and I have two beautiful girls, Brianna and Lauren.

Mike


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

hatcityhosehauler???

Hat City, where I work Danbury, Ct was the hat making capital of the world, when everyone wore hats. Last hat factory closed down in the late 80's.

Hose Hauler, what I do. I work as a firefighter for the Hat City.

Tim


----------



## tdvffjohn

With all the new people, figured i would bring this to the front again


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers

Tim,

Your handle is one of my favorites. Probably one of the best in my opinion.

Randy


----------



## Guest

Just before and during Desert Storm I was the only pilot in our squadron with any combat experience. The younger pilots were always asking me questions, and soon started calling me Sensai. It stuck









Happy Camping,
Gary


----------



## Sidewinder

My wife's late step-dad started calling me Sidewinder when my wife and I started dating -- he didn't trust me a whole lot back then (probably caused by the way I used to act before DW got me straightened out -- for the better I might add) and I guess he thought the snake represented me (at least a little). Soon after Steph and I started dating, I joined the hunt club that Gene (late step dad) was in, and the name Sidewinder stuck right to me. I guess after Gene recognized that his dear step-daughter was having a positive effect on me, the name wasn't quite as fitting anymore, but it still stuck. Gene and I became really close in the years following. He died almost two years ago at the age of 48 from Liver Cancer. Hunting seasons have been a little harder since....just doesn't seem the same. Anyway, the next time you guys are walking a lap in the ACF relay for life, remember Gene and "Sidewinder" and say a little prayer for those lives cut short by Cancer.

Later,

Sidewinder


----------



## wingnut

(Hubby's away, DW here today







) I loved reading all these.

We were too excited to sleep after getting our 23 RS & so thrilled to find this forum to think of anything else at the time.







Otherwise, it would probably have been BeachBum. It's been his CB handle for years due to the amount of time he would spend on the beach. He'd probably be just that now if I'd let him.

I know he's signed some of his post as Todd, Snicker & Scooter, so let me put your questions to rest.

Snickers-That's me action (Lois) I was awarded (stamped, tagged, labeled...) this CB handle due to the amount of them I consumed when I was younger.

Scooter- Our son, Aaron (5 yrs old). He's stuck with this one as the story gets told over & over again by the whole family.







He learned to scoot before crawling. He would sit and pull himself forward with his feet and ankles to get somewhere. We could always find him by following the trail of fuzzies left from the (disintigrating) diaper he was wearing.

Snickers


----------



## Alaskan OutBackers

My name is probably a dead give away ofcourse im a 17 year alaskan and I have an outback, how original.


----------



## tdvffjohn

Quietly bringing this to the front again. Many new members and its interesting to see how they derive their name.


----------



## ndtiger

tdvffjohn said:


> Quietly bringing this to the front again. Many new members and its interesting to see how they derive their name.
> [snapback]33408[/snapback]​


ndtiger

A No Doubt fan

A LSU Tiger fan


----------



## Sexy Momma

Mmmmmmmm,
I guess my name is just.......
...wishful thinking?









I can guarantee though, that if DH decides to post something on the forum, he WON'T do it under the name "Sexy Momma".


----------



## NDJollyMon

nd...I thought you were a neighbor of mine!


----------



## fixjet

Mine should be easy!


----------



## campnfan

Campnfan,

Cause I am what I am! (And proud of it)!


----------



## Humpty

Mine started as a Nickname from college. I haven't bothered to come up with something new in ten years sine I graduated.


----------



## winkhink

easy one for me

winkhink

Wink Hinkley is the name


----------



## Golden Mom

Mine's easy too..........I am MOM to a GOLDEN RETRIEVER!


----------



## JohnnyG

JohnnyG is the final evolution of a nicname I got in paramedic training

John
Johnny
Johnny 14 gage
Johnny Gage
JohhnyG

Nobody calls me Johnny G except people I went through training with, but it works for the net.


----------



## our2girls

JohnnyG said:


> JohnnyG is the final evolution of a nicname I got in paramedic training
> 
> John
> Johnny
> Johnny 14 gage
> Johnny Gage
> JohhnyG
> 
> Nobody calls me Johnny G except people I went through training with, but it works for the net.
> [snapback]33758[/snapback]​


Johnny G,

Like Johnny Gage and Roy Desoto from EMERGENCY 51 ?!! I LOVED THAT SHOW WHEN I WAS A KID!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Huskytracks

Mine came easy. It came from the husky tracks on the carpet, on the bed, on the walls, on the ceiling(?!?!), on me....

It was unique enough that I can use it on most forums so it is my screen name most of the places I go online.


----------



## drobe5150

drobe5150

d=darrel
r=roberson
5150= area code is 510 then added the second 5
5150 is police code for transporting crazy person, nutcase ect.

avatar = a fall banner that says welcome to the nut house!!!.

hopefully this does not offend anybody.

darrel


----------



## Dairy-aire

Reverie wrote:


> Welcome aboard and boy do I want to read your entry into the "Whats In A Name" thread...


It took awhile to find the thread so here's my story: We own & live on a dairy. When we have travelled in the past I've noticed the RV's like _Mountainaire_ , _Belair_ , etc. "Dairy-aire"







just came to mind as a name for our camper! We've had alot of fun with the handle!

Sue


----------



## kjdj

Easy

"KJ" Kevin James (stage name) "DJ" Disc Jockey.

I've been a mobile disc jockey for 22 years in Atlanta. It's a hobby/job that provides toy $$$.


----------



## jjdmel

We used the first initial of everyone in the family (including our dog). But we had a new baby several months ago---now what do we do?


----------



## Dreamtimers

When I found this site and told DW about it, I said we need a login. Some time back we traveled down under and had a wonderful time. When she thought of Outback, 'Dreamtime' was the first word out of her mouth. Thinking forward about this, I was also hopeful of the wonderful times we would have camping. So the name worked for us in both directions. So Far So Good! Thanks to all of you









Avitar: praise for shortlived sci-fi series "Firefly"

Really had fun reading this thread, love to see more.

Dreamtimers


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Mine is too easy to figure out..

Live in Oregon and I'm a Camper.

Go figure


----------



## wingnut

I just found this thread and did not know the DW had posted. We changed the monicker not to long ago, so I better update. If you read the post you know Scooter and Snickers. Now for the Wingnut. I have been riding motorcycles for 30 years. I have had anything from a minibike to a full tour rig. To date I've owned 6 Goldwings. We have been members of the Goldwing Road Riders for 12years. Right now I have about 600,000 miles on a bike, I ride A LOT! I have been called a motorcycle nut and I ride a Goldwing


----------



## Pakeboy2

Mine is a nickname from my parents. It means "chinese boy". The number 2 is on it because someone already had the name Pakeboy (pronounced; pa-ke-boy), way back when we were on AOL. My avatar is the hawaiian hand sign "Shaka", meaning Aloha, Hi, how you doing!


----------



## 2blackdogs

wingnut said:


> I just found this thread and did not know the DW had posted. We changed the monicker not to long ago, so I better update. If you read the post you know Scooter and Snickers. Now for the Wingnut. I have been riding motorcycles for 30 years. I have had anything from a minibike to a full tour rig. To date I've owned 6 Goldwings. We have been members of the Goldwing Road Riders for 12years. Right now I have about 600,000 miles on a bike, I ride A LOT! I have been called a motorcycle nut and I ride a Goldwing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]55886[/snapback]​


 I had a fun time reading all the pgs here seeing where all have come up with they're name.
Ours is simple one too. After loosing our beloved Golden Ret. (of 13 yrs) we adopted 2blackdogs from rescue shelter and have had them for 3 yrs now and they dearly love going camping with us and we never leave them home. They know the minute I start packing camper for a trip they get so excited!
Judy & Bob & 2blackdogs


----------



## 7heaven

We are a family of 7, hence 7heaven.







Right now, we're also taking care of our 4 year old niece for 3 months







but I don't plan on changing my handle for that. We're hoping to get her our camping a couple of times before she leaves.


----------



## z-family




----------



## 7heaven

Sorry, Rob! I was usually second in line,







but also usually had to sit in the front row when they arranged the classroom by alpha.









Love that big family! sunny


----------



## nonny

nonny: Easy, that's what my awesome granddaughter (and faithful camping buddy) named me as soon as she could talk. Until my sister stole it when she became a grandma, it was pretty unique. I also use it because I don't have a creative bone in my body. My daughter set up my email accounts and used nonny and my birthday. It's pretty easy to remember and since I seem to have a failing memory, it seemed like the logical choice.


----------



## MaeJae

Needless to say, MaeJae is not my real name!
A girl always needs to be a little mysterious... doesn't she?









Avatar = it's just a little insight to my personality









Camp-on







_?????_


----------



## silesiaone

ONE of twenty living in SILESIA MT


----------



## toolman

I manage a hardware store. I love my tools. Kind of like a kid in a candy store.

Toolman


----------



## LarryTheOutback

My kids have a history of naming things. The old tent trailer was named "Howard" after a character on a video about large construction equipment. The Suburban was named the "Behemoth" due to its size, shortened to "Aunt B".

The Outback was named "Larry". The idea came from our 9 y/o Ed whose teacher last year was "Mr. Larry".

So, it was natural for our handle to be LarryTheOutback.

Just remember, Larry is the name of the TRAILER!

Ed (not Larry)


----------



## amanda lou

Amanda Lou was our daughters nickname, who unfortunately passed away earlier this year. Thats our sign in name, and the name you will see posted all over the Outback.


----------



## cookie9933

DH gave me my ID when we got our first computer and got on the internet with Prodgy.
I tried to come up with a new ID when we went tooAOL and everything I thought of was used or too difficult to remember so I have been cookie9933 since who knows when








I am enjoying this thread too








Jan


----------



## Grunt0311

Mine is a pretty easy one. I spent 7 years in the United States Marine Corps infantry, otherwise known as "Grunts". My MOS (Military Occupational Specialty) was 0311, hence Grunt0311.


----------



## ee4308

Initials, year and month of birth. Never been to hard to remember that infomration. Sometimes have trouble counting from 43 to current year to see how old I am, but I don't need to remember my age to log in th this great site!! sunny


----------



## ee4308

amanda lou said:


> Amanda Lou was our daughters nickname, who unfortunately passed away earlier this year. Thats our sign in name, and the name you will see posted all over the Outback.
> [snapback]56036[/snapback]​


Sorry for the loss of your daughter this year. A great way to help keep her in your memory and camping trips.


----------



## BoaterDan

Allsixofus said:


> GREAT QUESTION!! I was wondering about yours... here... me, wife, 3 daughters and 1 son.... All six of us..... ALLSIXOFUS!


We need to hook up. I've got three sons and a daughter.









I've been a boat freak since I was in high school (and could only dream). Had one for 12 years and then kids came.

You can tell I'm old because that's my yahoo name. No numbers or anything additonal, just BoaterDan.


----------



## GenesRUs

DW and I are biochemists who work on "gene" expression. I put the "gene" idea together with the "ToysRUs" idea...voila, "GenesRUs!"

By the way, Vdub, I learned to use a slide rule too. I love to challenge people with calculators to see who can perform a calculation the fastest. They may get a lot of digits after the decimal point, but I usually get the answer first. Amazing what a "prehistoric" device can do!


----------



## gkaasmith

gkaasmith

g=Gary
k=Kim
a=Ashli
a=Austin
SMITH

This is also our email address. Keep it simple.

-Kim (the K in gkaasmith)


----------



## wolfwood

Just found this topic - great to meet all the folks who have been so helpful to us!!!

KB & I met 32 years - camping, of course - and we'd go out at night to hunt for "Wolfwood"... quite beautiful phosphorecent (decaying) wood ... also sometimes called "Foxfire". Here's the warm, fuzzy part - we finally found what we were both looking for when we brought our lives together 17 years ago ... and named our home "Wolfwood". When KB 1st logged into this site, "Wolfwood" was the natural ID.

BUT - once the TT arrives (and now that its pretty likely we'll stick around here ) the ID needs to be changed .... can we do that? The TT's license plate will be "1st Star" (as in "1st Star to the right, straight on 'till morning").....the directions to Never Never Land. What better way to get there there than in an Outback!?


----------



## Moosegut

tdvffjohn said:


> What method or decisions did you use to pick your name for yourself on this site?
> 
> Mine isÂ Â Â tÂ Â Â Â dÂ Â Â Â Â vÂ Â Â Â Â Â fÂ Â fÂ Â Â Â Â john
> Â Â Â Â Â Â Â truckÂ driverÂ Â volunteer fire fighterÂ john
> [snapback]28915[/snapback]​


It's funny you posted this John. I was getting ready to e-mail Vern or somebody to ask if I could change my user name. I want to retain my join date and member number - Hey, when we hit 10,000 members I'll be known as one from way back. With my job I end up joining a lot of user groups, signing up for e-news and newsletters, etc. so it's much easier to use my work user name and a standard password for everything out in the hinterlands. The all-powerful password remains in the work confines.

But, now that I'm official (I picked up the 28 RSDS Friday), I want to use my official camping name - Moosegut. About 20 or so years ago DW and I were at Lake George, NY (our favorite place in the world) when we came up with the pet names for each other - she won't let me tell you hers, but mine is apropos - you know, 6'5" and fat. They were inspired by a comic - For Better or Worse, I believe. (I'm not as old as vdub, I think, but the mind is slipping - and I do remember slide rules) We even came up with a little jingle. Our kids sing it to me when they call me Moosegut. So, the names stuck.

Scott (formerly, sattlesey - now, Moosegut)


----------



## nonny

Gotta love the Wolfwood story! I really like 1st Star, too. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## happycamper

Our story is simple. "happycamper" is a common phrase in our house. Mostly used to sarcastically describe a whinning child. We had just returned from our first trip in the Outback after several years in a tent. Mommy was now a happycamper! No more sleepless nights on a cold tent floor with grumpy kids!!!

The Avatar is the Hubby's he's a Nascar Fan. ( #38 M&M's ) He would be the tall one! I of course am the short plump one.


----------



## Sluggo54

Sluggo54 - nuttin' real exotic. I kinda look like Sluggo from the old Sluggo and Nancy comic strip (the hirsute qualities, anyway). 54 comes from my age at the time I adopted the moniker, which was when I signed on with MSN. Now 62, so it's been a while.

http://www.comics.com/comics/nancy/archive...y-20051011.html

Slug


----------



## BlueWedge

Nothing very exciting ... BlueWedge - is actually the TV username carried over from another forum. The color of the truck is wedgewood blue - flip it and you get bluewedge. The fords are a bit raked stock so I suppose you could say it looked like a blue wedge.


----------



## Mtn.Mike

My name is Mike and I live in the mountains of Pa. I'ts all I could think of at the time
Mike


----------



## RCColby

Mine is very simple (due to my simple mind):
First name Robert = R
Middle initial = C
Last name Colby = RCColby
Been using this since first on internet more years ago than I want to count.
Bob


----------



## PDX_Doug

You know, I could have sworn I responded to this thread way back in the beginning? Hmm... must be OldTimers setting in! Anyway...

'PDX' is the identifier for the Portland (Oregon) International Airport, and a lot of people around here use PDX as a nickname for the city.

'Doug'... well... that's my name









So, You put your right foot in, you put your left foot out, you put 'em both together and you get... PDX_Doug.

Happy Trails,
Doug

Note: The preceeding message does not constitute political leanings one way or the other, and should not be considered an endorsement or judgement of any political entity in any way, shape or form.


----------



## vdub

> I'm not as old as vdub


Hmmm, good thing I read these.









Working on the RV this weekend. Heading to the storage building in a few minutes. 100 miles away.


----------



## yukonmatt

YukonMatt because we own 2 GMC Yukons (a 97 and an 01). Matt is my name, of course. Pretty boring.


----------



## Moosegut

vdub said:


> I'm not as old as vdub
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm, good thing I read these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Working on the RV this weekend. Heading to the storage building in a few minutes. 100 miles away.
> [snapback]58966[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Well, I figured that those of us who qualify for ARP should stick together. And, anyone who mentions they can use a slide rule faster than a calculator MUST BE IN THAT CATEGORY.









It appears I was around just before the microwave came onto the market.


----------



## Crawfish

I'm like several others, just found this thread. I am bringing it back for all the new comers including me. I have really enjoyed reading all these stories. They're great.

Crawfish came from my middle name (Crawford). I have never liked the name, and have tried to keep it from my friends. Well in my last unit I was in during my career in the military, it came out. Well they started calling me Crawfish for fun and it stuck. So I am known as Crawfish amoung all my friends now.

"*Let's Go Camping*"

Crawfish


----------



## Firefighter2104

Mine name came from me being a firefighter and my call number of 2104.

Just plain simple!


----------



## nynethead

I live in New York (NY), and I am a Network Guru who thinks too much about the subject. (NetHead) so I have been using this handle for many years in my industry as a login to corporate web sites such as Cisco and other technology publications so it comes out as nynethead


----------



## skills4lou

My wife likes to say that she married a man with Skills 9also my license plate)
Her nickname is Lou
I use my skills for her=Skills4lou


----------



## Steelhead

We just got our Outback (previously owned ) at the end of October







DW is the one who found it and wanted to get it. I went kicking







and screaming because I was so attached to our old TT.







I immediately set to getting the OB ready for Steelhead fishing. Trailer hitch for the boat on the rear and ready for winter camping etc







Thats when I found this site and was thrilled with so much good info in one place and so many nice people willing and ready to help newbies. I wanted to join up immediately and all I could think of wwaas Steelhead. Hence, the name. Like some others I may want to change my name sometime (is that possible?), maybe I would like something less reflective of my mental attitude shy. I'm getting old (62) and set in my ways I guess


----------



## bearlyrunning

Well, I like bears. Like em so much I've got a giant picture of one on my arm







. I race bicycles, so my old Yahoo handle is Bearonabike, and if you see me next to a typical bike racer, you would understand. I look just like one of those bears in the circus riding a tricycle







around the ring.I needed a new screenname when I switched a providers a few years ago, I used to also run quite a bit, so bearlyrunning seemed to fit. Strangely, it seems to fit here as well. 
Interesting thread.
John


----------



## socialstudiesmom

Mine isn't too difficult to figure out - I teach social studies (U.S. History and Early World Civ) and I'm a mom to three. I love being a mom and am very fortunate to also have a job outside the home that I'm passionate about (and gives me nearly three months off a year to camp with my family)!


----------



## W4DRR

Those of us with a Ham Radio license don't have to be clever and imaginative with names....we just use our Call Sign. Saves getting a brain-sprain.


----------



## huntr70

W4DRR said:


> Those of us with a Ham Radio license don't have to be clever and imaginative with names....we just use our Call Sign. Saves getting a brain-sprain.
> [snapback]65996[/snapback]​


That brings up memories of my grandfather.
He had a full set up in his basement and I would sit for hours listening to him on that thing....

I think his call sign was WB3BPW...that has got to be 20 years ago..

Steve


----------



## TripletFam

Ours "TripletFam." Well, we have 3, 3 yr olds.


----------



## h2oman

I'm a water scientist. I make the water safe to drink for 300,000 people here in soCal. I also monitor the water quality in 4 lakes, one stream, one freshwater marsh and one saltwater marsh. Since I'm also a fly fishing freak it sort of fits.

John


----------



## W4DRR

I figured since it has been a month since the last entry, it is time to bring this topic back to the front. A lot of interesting reading here.


----------



## kjdj

huntr70 said:


> W4DRR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those of us with a Ham Radio license don't have to be clever and imaginative with names....we just use our Call Sign.Â Saves getting a brain-sprain.
> [snapback]65996[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> That brings up memories of my grandfather.
> He had a full set up in his basement and I would sit for hours listening to him on that thing....
> 
> I think his call sign was WB3BPW...that has got to be 20 years ago..
> 
> Steve
> [snapback]66000[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

KF4HFN here. I'm only 43!


----------



## Lady Di

Mine is wishful thinking. Told DH about it and he smiled. That was good enough for me. We are DH - Dave, Me-Rita, Daughter-Tina She is 27, mentally handicapped, was THRILLED to get a camper w/bunkbed. We also camp with 2 Bichons. Like National Parks, Assateague and Acadia are our favorites so far.
We are in Central Pa, so both of those work


----------



## Moosegut

Lady Di said:


> Mine is wishful thinking. Told DH about it and he smiled. That was good enough for me. We are DH - Dave, Me-Rita, Daughter-Tina She is 27, mentally handicapped, was THRILLED to get a camper w/bunkbed. We also camp with 2 Bichons. Like National Parks, Assateague and Acadia are our favorites so far.
> We are in Central Pa, so both of those work
> [snapback]69384[/snapback]​


Hey Lady Di, are you going to make the Northeast Spring Rally?

Scott


----------



## wolfwood

Lady Di said:


> Mine is wishful thinking. Told DH about it and he smiled. That was good enough for me. We are DH - Dave, Me-Rita, Daughter-Tina She is 27, mentally handicapped, was THRILLED to get a camper w/bunkbed. We also camp with 2 Bichons. Like National Parks, Assateague and Acadia are our favorites so far.
> We are in Central Pa, so both of those work
> [snapback]69384[/snapback]​


Hi there - welcome to out little piece of heaven!! I love Assateague but they won't let us in with the dogs (we have Shelties). Let us know the next time you head N to Acadia. I tried to get them to consider acadia for our NEast Rally - but noooooo - they had such fun in NY and PA that the crew decided on 2 Rallys - 1 in each. Lucky you!


----------



## Lady Di

Moosegut,
I'm so new that I don't know about the rallys, except that I've read that they are held. What happens at one. I'm asking because we really aren't party people. Any info about them would help us make up our minds.









Wolfwood, we are thinking of Acadia this coming fall. Reservations will have to be made early, as Blackwoods has only one loop open. They renovated the Ocean loop this year, and the other one is due next year, so campsites aren't so plentiful.
We usually go near the end of September.


----------



## W4DRR

Lady Di said:


> Moosegut,
> I'm so new that I don't know about the rallys, except that I've read that they are held. What happens at one. I'm asking because we really aren't party people. Any info about them would help us make up our minds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfwood, we are thinking of Acadia this coming fall. Reservations will have to be made early, as Blackwoods has only one loop open. They renovated the Ocean loop this year, and the other one is due next year, so campsites aren't so plentiful.
> We usually go near the end of September.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]69427[/snapback]​


Ah, come on! Go in the late spring / early summer, in time for the "Black Fly Festival".


----------



## Moosegut

W4DRR said:


> Ah, come on! Go in the late spring / early summer, in time for the "Black Fly Festival".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]69433[/snapback]​


Hey, that's why we're going to PA - all the black flies are at a convention in NY at that time.


----------



## Moosegut

Lady Di said:


> Moosegut,
> I'm so new that I don't know about the rallys, except that I've read that they are held. What happens at one.
> [snapback]69427[/snapback]​


Lady Di,

I didn't want to completely hijack the thread so I PM'd you about the rally.

Scott


----------



## W4DRR

Moosegut said:


> W4DRR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, come on!Â Go in the late spring / early summer, in time for the "Black Fly Festival".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]69433[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, that's why we're going to PA - all the black flies are at a convention in NY at that time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]69437[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

I only mentioned that because I lived about a year just across Frenchman Bay from Bar Harbor, and those Black Flys were brutal. As were the Deer Flys, and Moose Flys, and....
Downeast Maine has to be "Ground Zero" for biting insects.


----------



## tdvffjohn

Bumping this up for newer people...and its fun to reread

Does your name here have any meaning to it and what would that be.


----------



## campmg

I'm not as clever as some of you and wanted to keep it simple so I didn't forget. We like to camp and my initials are MG. But if you look at it quickly and squint a bit it looks like it kind of spells camping.







So can you change these and keep your history?


----------



## Moosegut

campmg said:


> I'm not as clever as some of you and wanted to keep it simple so I didn't forget. We like to camp and my initials are MG. But if you look at it quickly and squint a bit it looks like it kind of spells camping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So can you change these and keep your history?
> [snapback]76434[/snapback]​


Hey, my nickinitials are MG.


----------



## wolfwood

Moosegut said:


> Hey, my nickinitials are MG.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]76442[/snapback]​


Is that a new way to spell O-R-E-O ???


----------



## Theycallusthebreeze

My husband plays pedal steel guitar part-time on weekends in a band and one of the songs they do is 'They Call Me the Breeze'. He and I are both getting so stir crazy for spring that we were just joking that if we had our new TT, everyone could call us 'the breeze.'

Corny, I know!! shy shy (I also knew that the name would fly the first time as nobody else would have been ridiculous enough to attempt it!!














)


----------



## wolfwood

W4DRR said:


> I only mentioned that because I lived about a year just across Frenchman Bay from Bar Harbor, and those Black Flys were brutal. As were the Deer Flys, and Moose Flys, and....
> Downeast Maine has to be "Ground Zero" for biting insects.
> [snapback]69459[/snapback]​


*HEY!!!! * Carefull how you talk about our pets!!!


----------



## wolfwood

Theycallusthebreeze said:


> My husband plays pedal steel guitar part-time on weekends in a band and one of the songs they do is 'They Call Me the Breeze'. He and I are both getting so stir crazy for spring that we were just joking that if we had our new TT, everyone could call us 'the breeze.'
> 
> Corny, I know!! shy shy (I also knew that the name would fly the first time as nobody else would have been ridiculous enough to attempt it!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> [snapback]76498[/snapback]​


That's a GREAT name!!! In fact, 'Puff' votes for the name of your new TT to be "Breeze"?


----------



## HootBob

Theycallusthebreeze said:


> My husband plays pedal steel guitar part-time on weekends in a band and one of the songs they do is 'They Call Me the Breeze'. He and I are both getting so stir crazy for spring that we were just joking that if we had our new TT, everyone could call us 'the breeze.'
> 
> Corny, I know!! shy shy (I also knew that the name would fly the first time as nobody else would have been ridiculous enough to attempt it!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> [snapback]76498[/snapback]​


That sound pretty good
Go for it









Don


----------



## Thor

Theycallusthebreeze said:


> My husband plays pedal steel guitar part-time on weekends in a band and one of the songs they do is 'They Call Me the Breeze'. He and I are both getting so stir crazy for spring that we were just joking that if we had our new TT, everyone could call us 'the breeze.'
> 
> Corny, I know!! shy shy (I also knew that the name would fly the first time as nobody else would have been ridiculous enough to attempt it!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> [snapback]76498[/snapback]​


That is pretty good.... and nowhere near as corny as mine









Thor


----------



## specialcampers

Years ago when we took our pop-up for the first time we made reserations. We told them we wanted the best spot they had. Turns out we camped next to some 1/2 million dollar moter homes(or better). While walking back to the camper we noticed we must be special action . So special campers was born.


----------



## beancounter

I think you can guess what I do for a living based upon my screen name!

At least "beancounter" scares fewer people than a name like "TaxMan"







or "Enron_Advisor".


----------



## maverick

"maverick" was given to me in my first year coaching basketball. During a game the head coach asked me why I did not use his suggestion in overtime and I replied that I wanted to do it my way with my team. He joked that I was a maverick and the kids all picked up on it and they still call me that to this day! By the way, we did win the game!


----------



## HandyAndy

Andy is my name and Handprints are my business. Ceramic impressions of baby hands and feet. And besides Camper Andy was already taken.


----------



## campingnut18

Pretty obvious on our name but the 18 is random (or maybe the age we wish we were again).


----------



## RizFam

Great thread, I thoroughly enjoyed reading it









We couldn't agree on anything else ..............so this is it









Riz - is how the beginning of our last name sounds, but it is spelled - Hry 
Fam - family 
Avatar - Otis at 4 months old on his first camping trip (Gunstock NH Oct- 05.)

RizFam is: John, Tami, John Luke, Boone 5 yr old yellow lab, & Otis 1 yr old black lab.


----------



## gone campin

The questions is " What are you doing this weekend" the answer is "Gone Campin" so I thought it was appropriate for this forum. I did not expect my DH to sit down and get into a forum as he is not very good with the PC, so it was only me in the forum.

Although our sign at camp is "The Rhewgang" and that started back when our four kids were little and there were six of us. My DH came up with that for our email account when I was settting up our first email account. It has stuck with us through camping because we usually had a gang with us when we went camping.

Linda


----------



## kywoman

You guessed it I live in Kentucky and I am a woman. Neil Diamond is ok, but not why I came up with the name.


----------



## Rocky in La.

My name is Rocky and I live in Louisiana. I'm not very creative when it comes to things like this.


----------



## MrsDrake97

Okay,,,,"MrsDrake97".....

"Mrs Drake"--- (duh,,,I am married)

"97"---well sometimes I feel that old,,,but it was really the year I married!

Not very original,,,but sometimes I like to mess with people and make them think I am really 97. It's kinda fun, sonny! Anyone seen my dentures?


----------



## TheDoxieHaus

I think ours is very obvious, but here it goes:

Doxie - Short for Dachshunds, we have two of them

Haus - German word for house (Dachshunds are a German breed)

The dogs always go camping with us, so the name was born!


----------



## stapless

when I first registered for a hotmail account, the closest I could get to my name was stapless for staples, scott. It is still my email address so it is easy to remember.

scott staples


----------



## FLYakman

My last name is Raymond so Ray for the last name and man cause I'm a guy ( at least the last time I checked).

Bill Raymond ( Rayman)


----------



## kymont

Came up with kymont years ago when I was looking for a username that wasn't already taken.

I was born and raised in Montana (mont) and have now lived in Kentucky (ky) for about 20 years.


----------



## 3LEES

Most of my explaination is in my signature. To elaboate, my middle name is Lee, my DW's middle name is Lee, and our son's name is Lee.

Our tv's license plate is 3LEES.

Guess what is going on the spare tire cover??


----------



## Burger

Let's see now... Seems to me that when I was in 2nd or 3rd grade some friends of mine discovered that the teacher and other kids were having trouble pronouncing my last name so I obtained the nickname "Burger"... it has stuck ever since


----------



## Morrowmd

I'm not really a doctor, I just play one on TV.

Just using my initials (hey, a lot of thought went into that).


----------



## snsgraham

Hold on to your hats....Scott and Sherry Graham









Scott


----------



## muliedon

I love to hunt, and especially love to hunt muledeer. So I am muliedon. It was better than turkeydon.


----------



## mjatalley

Not to original - Mike & Jean Ann Talley

action


----------



## mrw3gr

mr for mister
w for woomer
3gr for 3rd grade but now I teach 4th so I guess I should change to mrw4gr or n2tho.....decisions, decisions......


----------



## Beerman

Beer, is there any thing else to drink while camping?

Beerman


----------



## HootBob

Beerman said:


> Beer, is there any thing else to drink while camping?
> 
> Beerman
> [snapback]91355[/snapback]​


There you Go








Just coffee in the morning

Don


----------



## Thor

HootBob said:


> Beerman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beer, is there any thing else to drink while camping?
> 
> Beerman
> [snapback]91355[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> There you Go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just coffee in the morning
> 
> Don
> [snapback]91543[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

That better be Tim Horton's









Thor


----------



## webeopelas

For Those that missed the discussion in the new member forum, Or still just can't quite figure it out.









We be Opelas.

Not super creative but after spending hours each time we needed a new username for whatever service/forum we would join, it is what the DW and I agreed upon, and has become our standard.

Now to get her to want the Outbackers stickers!


----------



## tdvffjohn

webeopelas said:


> Now to get her to want the Outbackers stickers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]91577[/snapback]​


A few who did not want there name on the camper had decals just saying Outbackers.com.....Try that









John


----------



## Huskytracks

Thought with all the new members maybe someone should bump this.


----------



## sleecjr

sleecjr. mine is easy.

its my full name s for sam lee is the name i go by. c for my last name and i am a jr.


----------



## willie226

I was just wondering how everybody came up with screen names 
I came up with willie226 because my last name is Wilhelm and in High School they called me Willie the 226 is my wedding Anniversary

Willie/Chris


----------



## Doxie-Doglover

I'm a Daschund Dog Lover!


----------



## PDX_Doug

Mine is based on the Location Identifier code for the Portland Int'l Airport (PDX). Locals have given the city of Portland the same as a nickname, and often refer to Portland as 'PDX'. The second part of my screen name is probably hopefully fairly obvious!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## California Jim

Just plain lack of imagination


----------



## Beerman

And I just love Beer !!!!


----------



## luv2camp

And I love to camp!


----------



## Lady Di

My middle name is Di, so it sorta came natural.


----------



## mountainlady56

Mine stands for South GA Lady, which is where I live, and I'm a lady! Just don't get us southern belles riled up, though.








Darlene action


----------



## campmg

All the good names were taken. I was going to use PDX_Doug but some guy from Portland already took it. I don't even think his name is Doug.


----------



## 3LEES

It's all in my signature. My middle name is Lee, my wife's middle name is Lee, and our son's first name is Lee.

And NO, we're not Chinese!









Dan


----------



## Reverie

My nickname is a hiking nickname based on a dumb statement. If you don't hurry up and claim your nickname someone will most likely hang one on you.

Reverie


----------



## tdvffjohn

bump

Willie226, I hope you did not mind, I merged yours with the old one so it would be easy for everyone to look back at the ones already explained.

John


----------



## alebar17

My husband's name is *ALE*x, I'm *BAR*bara and our anniversiary is on the *17*th


----------



## campmg

alebar17 said:


> My husband's name is *ALE*x, I'm *BAR*bara and our anniversiary is on the *17*th


I thought you like to drink ale at the bar, 17 of them.


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

My Wife and I (and now our children) love the "Calvin and Hobbes" caricatures from the 90's. I guess I identified with Calvin, as a kid I had a stuffed tiger (named...........Tiger) that was never far from me. I think its a riot when I see Calvin with Hobbes... when they're alone, Hobbes is alive. When there is someone else around, he is a stuffed animal. Life is how you see it...


----------



## crazyflwrgal

Mine is simple enough...I'm a gal that is crazy about flowers!

My avatar is Daisy the plundering ferret.


----------



## Four4RVing

Just saw this and it's been an interesting read!

Ours is not very creative either - There are four in our family and my youngest doesn't want us calling our Outback a "Trailer" or "Camper" (bad experience as a child?







), so we used RVing to make him happy! And we didn't even think of Four4Outbacking!


----------



## skippershe

I'm a USCG licensed girl yacht captain...therefore a Skippershe


----------



## alebar17

campmg said:


> My husband's name is *ALE*x, I'm *BAR*bara and our anniversiary is on the *17*th


I thought you like to drink ale at the bar, 17 of them.








[/quote]

Maybe.....16 for him, one for me!


----------



## skippershe

I want to hear Weenieboy's story


----------



## BullwinkleMoose

My Command Sergeant Major gave me and a friend the names Rocky J Squirrel and Bullwinkle Moose. The names pretty much fit. I took the short cut and went through the walls, my buddy used doors or the opening i made.


----------



## Hokie

1991 Graduate of Virginia Tech.......go Hokies!!!


----------



## NobleEagle

Since I was a child I have had a strong love for the BALD EAGLE.
On Sept 11, 2001 after the attack on NY, Washington DC, and Pennsylvania, the Military stopped all air traffic which went by the name Operation Noble Eagle. Since I grew up in NY and I lost family in the towers, I thought I would help people to NEVER FORGET and I adopted the name NOBLE EAGLE. For more info about Me (Paul) and my wife Sherri (Outbackers.com name on here is Sherri), as well as a memorial on 911 and our military.

Thank you to all of our military personel past and present. I thank you every day for providing the freedom many people take for granted. Thanks to you, we can all enjoy camping and other things that would't be possible if things were different at the end of WWI and WWII (just to name a few).


----------



## campmg

NobleEagle. I'm glad you posted the link. I visited the site and was very impressed. Good name to memorialize the events.


----------



## Mrs Crawfish

Thanks Paul for sharing the site with us! As the wife, mother , mother-in-law, and aunt, of U.S. Veterans, it gives me goose bumps (and tears) when I see such a tribute! God bless you and GOD BLESS THE USA.

Margaret


----------



## ssalois

HMMM Do i really have to explain. It was quit complicated..


----------



## ROO-ING

We bougth a 23KRS also known as a Kargoroo. Thus I came up with Roo-ing.. Kind of like we are hopping around all over the place. That is at least the plan.

Happy Roo-ing


----------



## wiloran

Screen name: wiloran
Our last name is wilson
My name is lori
My husband's name is Randy
wiloran!


----------



## BritGirl

I think mine is a tad obvious but I'll tell y'all anyways................................

It was my original sign-in name when I met my DH on the internet 8 yrs ago this past July 4th. It was in the early days of chat-rooms and he was easy enough to check out being that he was a Detective at the time. 2 months later I was in the USA, 1 month later engaged, married the following March. Whirlwind Romance.......He's worth a billion pub-crawling soccer-loving beer-belly invested lager-louts who spend everynight down the pub. My Mum & Dad adore him. Say no more.........................

Brit Girl

I'm British & a Girl (you don't say)

I think if DH wants to post he'll get his own name.


----------



## Insomniak

I can only get my stuff done in the middle of the night when the monsters are asleep and the house is quiet!!


----------



## brandycroz

Very interesting reading all these..it's now 1:30 am - but I had to read each one!!

Anyway...mine is simple I have had it for years, for email and such...

brandy = our dog (who has sadly passed on 3 mo ago)








croz = version of last name...Crosby

Sheryl


----------



## 26600JV

Mine is real simple, it's my plate number. It just so happens that my initials are JV.


----------



## rman45

This is such a fun forum. Though I am new, I am recognizing names now. I have enjoyed reading all of these posts. I even laugh out loud sometimes, and my wife always asks "what now?". This really is fun.

My name is Randy, my older brother nick named me 'randy-man', then it shortened to rman. I used to play a lot of baseball, wearing #45. A couple of buddys began the rman45 thing, and I began using it for email, IM, and user ID stuff.

Thanks again for this great forum.


----------



## biga

I've been using this name for various reasons since I started in the computer industry in 1994. It was a nickname from before I started elementary school. It was how my parents/grandparents taught me to spell my name. "big A, little a, r, o, n" It was almost like a song. Eventually "Big A" became a nickname.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover

this has been one of the funnest posts! I have really enjoyed reading how screen names were invented! thanks everyone for responding and keep em coming! 
DoxieDogLover


----------



## jewel

Okay, well when I signed up a year ago - I didnt think of a name name - and just used my real name. but now, we need to change it. We've finally come up with something that fits for both Al and I. Mountains. Not sure if it's taken..but it fits - I looooove love love my mountains...am in awe of them whenever we go driving. and my husband ...LOL whenever he looks down my shirt says "oh! I see mountains!" ha ha. so, it's fitting.







Now apparently I have to sweet talk Vern to see if I can keep my post count.








sunny 
jewels


----------



## PDX_Doug

jewel said:


> and my husband ...LOL whenever he looks down my shirt says "oh! I see mountains!" ha ha. so, it's fitting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now apparently I have to sweet talk Vern to see if I can keep my post count.


I think you just did, Jewels!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## campmg

PDX_Doug said:


> and my husband ...LOL whenever he looks down my shirt says "oh! I see mountains!" ha ha. so, it's fitting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now apparently I have to sweet talk Vern to see if I can keep my post count.


I think you just did, Jewels!









Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]

As if I wasn't already excited about next years Western Region Rally.


----------



## wercertifyable

I simply used my AOL screen name. As my family and I are not totally sane, I chose "we are certifyable" or the semi phonetic version................

WeRcertifyable


----------



## RWfan

From '93 - '98 I lived a little north of Detroit and became a Red Wings hockey fan and hence the name RWfan. Back then they had the Russian 5 and their crisp passing was something to watch. I still kind of follow the team although it is more of a passing interest due to the past lock-out.

Since I cam to Huntsville I have been following local teams. It is surprising that a smaller city in the South has a high school hockey league, a college hockey team and a local "minor league" hockey team.

I guess that I could have chosen a more itelling name like [email protected]







or burntmeatagn since I doze off sometimes too early and am a rotten cook.

Dave


----------



## Doxie-Doglover

jewel said:


> Okay, well when I signed up a year ago - I didnt think of a name name - and just used my real name. but now, we need to change it. We've finally come up with something that fits for both Al and I. Mountains. Not sure if it's taken..but it fits - I looooove love love my mountains...am in awe of them whenever we go driving. and my husband ...LOL whenever he looks down my shirt says "oh! I see mountains!" ha ha. so, it's fitting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now apparently I have to sweet talk Vern to see if I can keep my post count.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sunny
> jewels


sooooo..............can one make mountains of of molehills???????







just curious, that's all, I have friend who wants to know, yeah , that's it, a friend


----------



## RizFam

Friendly







for the newest members.

Tami


----------



## Chris1bea95

1bea95

1 - 1st Dog
Beatrice - Dog's name
95 - 1995 year she was born


----------



## Chestnut

Mineâ€™s boring. Itâ€™s my last name.

It took me a week to make my first post because I couldnâ€™t come up with anything more exciting.

Jessica


----------



## RizFam

NobleEagle said:


> Since I was a child I have had a strong love for the BALD EAGLE.
> On Sept 11, 2001 after the attack on NY, Washington DC, and Pennsylvania, the Military stopped all air traffic which went by the name Operation Noble Eagle. Since I grew up in NY and I lost family in the towers, I thought I would help people to NEVER FORGET and I adopted the name NOBLE EAGLE. For more info about Me (Paul) and my wife Sherri (Outbackers.com name on here is Sherri), as well as a memorial on 911 and our military, please visit www.nmoble-eagle.com.
> 
> Thank you to all of our military personel past and present. I thank you every day for providing the freedom many people take for granted. Thanks to you, we can all enjoy camping and other things that would't be possible if things were different at the end of WWI and WWII (just to name a few).
> 
> typo listed above (I cant type sometimes)
> http://www.noble-eagle.com












Thank You,
Tami


----------



## jewel

Doxie-Doglover said:


> Okay, well when I signed up a year ago - I didnt think of a name name - and just used my real name. but now, we need to change it. We've finally come up with something that fits for both Al and I. Mountains. Not sure if it's taken..but it fits - I looooove love love my mountains...am in awe of them whenever we go driving. and my husband ...LOL whenever he looks down my shirt says "oh! I see mountains!" ha ha. so, it's fitting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now apparently I have to sweet talk Vern to see if I can keep my post count.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sunny
> jewels


sooooo..............can one make mountains of of molehills???????







just curious, that's all, I have friend who wants to know, yeah , that's it, a friend








[/quote]

LOL


----------



## Doxie-Doglover

jewel said:


> Okay, well when I signed up a year ago - I didnt think of a name name - and just used my real name. but now, we need to change it. We've finally come up with something that fits for both Al and I. Mountains. Not sure if it's taken..but it fits - I looooove love love my mountains...am in awe of them whenever we go driving. and my husband ...LOL whenever he looks down my shirt says "oh! I see mountains!" ha ha. so, it's fitting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now apparently I have to sweet talk Vern to see if I can keep my post count.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sunny
> jewels


sooooo..............can one make mountains of of molehills???????







just curious, that's all, I have friend who wants to know, yeah , that's it, a friend








[/quote]

LOL








[/quote]
I have spent the last week nursing my 28 yr old daughter from "Mountain" reduction surgery.She sure is happy!


----------



## RizFam

> I have spent the last week nursing my 28 yr old daughter from "Mountain" reduction surgery.She sure is happy!


Now that's what I need for sure









Hope your daughter's recovery is swift & uneventful.

Tami


----------



## MC56

Real easy, first and second initals last name and age, nick name at work Big Mc.


----------



## ChopperCop

ChopperCop

What I do, a helicopter pilot for the Houston Police Department.

Bob


----------



## skippershe

Doxie-Doglover said:


> Okay, well when I signed up a year ago - I didnt think of a name name - and just used my real name. but now, we need to change it. We've finally come up with something that fits for both Al and I. Mountains. Not sure if it's taken..but it fits - I looooove love love my mountains...am in awe of them whenever we go driving. and my husband ...LOL whenever he looks down my shirt says "oh! I see mountains!" ha ha. so, it's fitting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now apparently I have to sweet talk Vern to see if I can keep my post count.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sunny
> jewels


sooooo..............can one make mountains of of molehills???????







[/quote]

With the right plastic surgeon you can


----------



## JimBo99

Jim is first name. Bo is first letters of last name. 99 is a favorite number. When I was kid we used to make paper airplanes and play war. I always named mine B99.









In the Navy I was often known as Jimbo.


----------



## G.G.Gator

A couple of years ago I started a new hobby of making wooden cut-outs of cartoon characters.
This led to the need for welcome sign for our Outback. I decided a crocodile holding a sign in front of our Sydney edition would be appropriate. It sort a became a Gator, and my initials are G.G.. At the NF rally 06 I was convinced to take on my own screen name.

G.G.Gator


----------



## Doxie-Doglover

G.G.Gator said:


> A couple of years ago I started a new hobby of making wooden cut-outs of cartoon characters.
> This led to the need for welcome sign for our Outback. I decided a crocodile holding a sign in front of our Sydney edition would be appropriate. It sort a became a Gator, and my initials are G.G.. At the NF rally 06 I was convinced to take on my own screen name.
> 
> G.G.Gator


so you gonna start an Outback Cutout Service?







I want a Daschund!


----------



## montanabound

Mine's pretty simple. The first year we were married my wife took me to Montana to see the Rocky Mountains. She had been there when she was younger but I had never been West of the MIssissippi. That was 10 years ago.

Everytime I see them it's like the first time all over again.

We now vacation every year at Glacier National Park and at Yellowstone.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover

ChopperCop said:


> ChopperCop
> 
> What I do, a helicopter pilot for the Houston Police Department.
> 
> Bob


Cool!


----------



## kjuhnke

Still a newbie on the board, but figure I should contribute...

My last name is Juhnke, officially pronounced "young-key" but typically pronounced "junkie" by the uninitiated.

As a result obtained the nickname "Junkman" back in high school (among other nick-names, but that's another story for another time.







)

kj


----------



## wolfwood

G.G.Gator said:


> .....At the NF rally 06 I was convinced to take on my own screen name.
> 
> G.G.Gator


Who's did you used to take?

btw - Outbacker's cutouts...we'd like a dragon please, Mr.Gator, sir.


----------



## Thor

G.G.Gator said:


> A couple of years ago I started a new hobby of making wooden cut-outs of cartoon characters.
> This led to the need for welcome sign for our Outback. I decided a crocodile holding a sign in front of our Sydney edition would be appropriate. It sort a became a Gator, and my initials are G.G.. At the NF rally 06 I was convinced to take on my own screen name.
> 
> G.G.Gator


It looks great........























Thor


----------



## HootBob

yes it is very nice looking
Great job on the Gator, GG









Don


----------



## ali

ali - mmmmmmmmmmm - LOL!!

I should change it to BritishAli, that's who I'm often referred to on other boards, I just signed on quickly and forgot in my eagerness to get involved!

Dave usually posts under my name but our other user name - maybe I should have him sign up too - on other boards is TheBrit.

Oh yeah, clearly this is because we're from the UK (guess I should get around to posting an official intro on the newbie site....)!!

Ali


----------



## G.G.Gator

[/quote]
Who's did you used to take?

btw - Outbacker's cutouts...we'd like a dragon please, Mr.Gator, sir.
[/quote]
Thank you all for the nice comments on my Gator.
My DW was the original Outbacker in the family SharonAG.
A dragon, "hmmmmmm" that sounds like an interesting challenge.
Maybe we should have a workshop at a rally sometime.


----------



## RizFam

for the newbies 







let's here it

Tami


----------



## Doxie-Doglover

RizFam said:


> for the newbies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> let's here it
> 
> Tami


hey girl, you and I getting some cool graphics! Isn't it fun? life? I don't need to get a life!


----------



## BirdLadyLisa

My screen name, BirdLadyLisa, came from me being an avid backyard birdwatcher. So I thought BirdLadyLisa suited me. Anything you want to know about the birds in your backyard? I probably have the answer!

My DH is dmbcfd which stands for *D*ivemaster *B*rown *C*ambridge *F*ire *D*epartment.

Great topic ... lots of questions answered!


----------



## RizFam

Doxie-Doglover said:


> for the newbies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> let's here it
> 
> Tami


hey girl, you and I getting some cool graphics! Isn't it fun?* life? I don't need to get a life!*
[/quote]

WHAT


----------



## wolfwood

BirdLadyLisa said:


> I was a goal*keeper* in lacrosse, and my # was *18*, hence *keeper18*
> I've actually started playing again recently in a Masters league.
> 
> Randy


The absolute BEST position to play. I was a FieldHockey goalie for 4 yrs (oh so many years ago) and loved the position! Sure do love to watch IceHockey goalies do their thing (even if they do get to wear more padding than I ever even dreamed of...didn't even have gloves then)


----------



## BirdLadyLisa

Steve is far more advanced than I am, but I am certified as Rescue. I haven't been diving in about 10 years.


----------



## ee4308

RizFam said:


> for the newbies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> let's here it
> 
> Tami


Tami,

Your post are always full of some interesting stuff!!







Where do you find all that?


----------



## RizFam

ee4308 said:


> for the newbies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> let's here it
> 
> Tami


Tami,

Your post are always full of some interesting stuff!!







Where do you find all that?








[/quote]

Thanks Eugene, I just do web searches & when I come across something I may use now or in the future I save it









Tami


----------



## Gemsters

vdub said:


> my initials.... vdub = vw. conversely, dw is mdub (mw). pretty simple. I don't have much imagination.










really nice picture of your set up...how did yuo get it put together with the text on it?
We still need to put one up. Thanks, Teri & Brent


----------



## Gemsters

G. E. M. those are the initial of our 2 kids ...and we liked how the gemsters sounded
didn't take long to come up with that. It was the kids names that was hard to figure out....


----------



## vdub

> how did yuo get it put together with the text on it?


Pretty simple. The whole sig block is one single picture, that is, there sort of isn't any text. I used a really old (no longer made) imaging program called Image Composer to make it. There are many other programs that would do the same thing. A free program called IrfanView would probably do the trick, but other programs (like photoshop) would have a lot more capability. Some tips about sig blocks and avatars are in this document.


----------



## tdvffjohn

tdvffjohn said:


> What method or decisions did you use to pick your name for yourself on this site?
> 
> Mine is t d v f f john
> truck driver volunteer fire fighter john


----------



## bradnbecca

well, ours is pretty obvious- just me and DW


----------



## ED_RN

Very cool thread!!
Mine is easy also. I'm an RN who works in an Emergency Department. I was very active my union for a while, our local is 121rn. My email addy is [email protected] so I just shortened it a bit. Might change it though, everyone thinks my name is ED.

Chris


----------



## N7OQ

My name is a secret CIA code name







OK OK it is my ham radio call


----------



## outbackinMT

Since I am such an original and creative thinker (whatever!) I easily came up with OutbackinMT. Pretty basic--just like me!!!









Brenda


----------



## Rubrhammer

John,
Thanks for reviving this thread. I hadn't seen it before and is a good topic. I'll add mine later.
Bob


----------



## 3athlete

This was such a fun read for a lazy Sat. afternoon...

I didn't want to be Mrs. HatcityHosehauler














so I went with my hobby, triathlon, hence 
3athlete... not a stellar athlete, but I do finish every race (haven't been last yet!)


----------



## s'more

When I joined the forum, I was trying to think of something cool and camping related ... what could be sweeter than a s'more around the campfire at night, after a day of fresh air, hiking, swimming, fishing, (or whatever your "thing" is), and enjoying the natural beauty that God has granted us with friends and loved ones.

Just imagine the campfire smell, a nice gooey toasted marshmallow oozing out from between two graham crackers, and of course a chunk of a Hershey bar ...

Mark


----------



## old_tidefan

Tidefan comes from the University of Alabama Crimson Tide......(Don't make me tell the story how our mascot is an elephant...







)


----------



## willie226

tidefan said:


> Tidefan comes from the University of Alabama Crimson Tide......(Don't make me tell the story how our mascot is an elephant...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Why not I would like know why?


----------



## TLC+3

*T*im (me), *L*isa (wife), last initial + 3 kids


----------



## Baseballrocks

Ours started out as my sons screen name and went from there. We are big baseball fans and DH and DS watch any game they can when we are not at the ball field. Our daughter played softball for 10 years and our son for 11 and still playing.

Daren and Melissa


----------



## Camper Man

I was reading "Teacher Man" by Frank McCourt (most famous for "Angela's Ashes" and "'Tis.") Absent any creative thought of my own for a screen name, I just "borrowed" from Mr. McCourt...


----------



## Rubrhammer

At one point when I worked for Harrison Radiator (part of GM) I got transferred to work in the warehouse where the shipping racks were set up with molded cardboard that held condensors. These pieces of cardboard(fibercell) were put in place with rubber hammers. One of the clowns that worked in the department saw the transfer slip with R. Hammer on it prior to me arriving and said "hell, now the rubber hammers even need a transfer to get here". So monday when I showed up for work they started calling me rubber hammer and it stuck. Used it as a Cb handle then had to shorten it for an e-mail account.
Bob


----------



## justinsnow0

Mine is my last name spelled backwards and the zip code I lived in when I first started using it.

Also, when I was in basic training my training instructor was handing out the name tapes and started yelling "mons, mons, who the hell is mons anyway" Well he was reading it upside down. It's Snow...... They also sewed it on my field jacket that way too. So mons was born.


----------



## tripphammer

My moniker is not terribly unusual; the first name is my nickname since birth. However they way I came about it was a bit unique. You see, my real name has triple H's in it: Howard H. Hammer. Since my father's name was also Howard (but a different middle name) my maternal grandfather took off the "le" off of "triple" and added another "p"; hence Tripp. I did try to go by Howard for one year in the second grade however; as second-graders can be quite insensitive, I had many visits to the principal's office for trying to prove that I was not one of the rhyming (sp) names for Howard. My dad had quite a sigh of relief when I decided to go back to Tripp after the school year.

My avitar is a photo of my shoplifting Labrador, Tekla. Last year when we went into a local sportings good store she nabbed a duck retrieving dummy as we went down an aisle on our way to the gun department. One of the employees remarked that she had quite good taste and choice in her "purchases". So when we went back up to the customer service counter they took a picture of her just before she placed it on the counter to be paid for. An 8.5 x 11 now sits on the counter. Needless to say that was an expensive ($34.98) incident and I now keep a better eye on her when we are in the store.
Take Care,
Tripp


----------



## tgcan

Todd, Gwen, Canada


----------



## mountainlady56

Mine is pretty simple (or so I thought). I'm from South GA and I'm a lady, so I shortened it to sgalady. Big mistake. On Yahoo, I've been called "segalady", "gaylady", and it resulted in all kinds of confusion. But, I've stuck with it! DID get my stickers for my OB to read "SOUTH_GA_LADY"!!








Darlene


----------



## pjb2cool

P.J.B. are my initials, and when I very first got onto the internet (seems like a lifetime ago) , I thout this was TOO COOL- hense my screen name was born...pjb2cool


----------



## Northern Wind

Northern Wind, he's the Collie in the picture our Avatar, that was his registered name but we called him McDuff. He passed away about 6 years ago but is always in our thoughts. We have two more Collies Duke and Tinker photos on our home page.
We also thought that being from Canada, Northern Wind somehow seemed to fit.

Steve and Ruth


----------



## map guy

Well it fits my current occupation

Part of my fun duties:

GIS / GPS Technician 
Most people know about GPS but what is GIS? 
Geographic Information Systems - every clickable map on the internet is based on some type of GIS system ....

Computer Cartography, database -anaylsis and creation 
data collection using GPS

Map Guy


----------



## mromberg

Been a huge San Diego Chargers fan my entire life and have had season tickets for 13 years...therefore

GO BOLTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mobile_cottager

I was once asked why I would waste my money buy a truck and a RV. My reply to this person is simply:
If you own a cottage --- Every weekend you pack up the car, kids, dogs, food, gas up and drive to the same old place, only to get there and find out the grass needs to be cut, dock needs repair, etc. ( Work).
My cottager is in the mirror, goes were I want to go, never the same place twice. And when I get there,
Pull out the awning, chair and have a cold one. No life like it.


----------



## gator_back

We are obvious UF fans, go to most of the home games. We always camp at Paynes Prairie State Park when up there for a game. That is a great campground and alot of fun with it full of UF fans. Maybe it's like those rallies you all have. So- just seemed like a cool name and it has stuck.


----------



## firemedicinstr

Many of you would remember my previous personality FFBEANCOUNTER- transfered out of training to run the budget for a medium sized fire department 
When my sentence was up-oooops I mean when the chief sent me back where he found me----ok when I finally whined enough to be allowed to go home-------(for the fire folks this is my third lap through training in 18 years on the job)-I got to go back to running a Fire/Rescue training center (FIRE MEDIC INSTRUCTOR). I am blessed to be around 9 of the smartest staff and volunteers anyone could ever want to teach with.

MK


----------



## jolarsen

first letter of my name (Jeff) and the first letter of my wifes name (Onina) so there you go "jolarsen"


----------



## max86

My last name is Smart. Maxwell Smart agent 86 from the old tv show Get Smart


----------



## wade2006

Ours stands for Oklahoma 2 Arizona. We are from Oklahoma and moved to Arizona. Love Oklahoma!!


----------



## Swany

Y-Guy said:


> Mine goes way back to the beta test of Win95 when I was asked for a user name I was sitting on the phone at work and just gave him "Y-Guy" and its stuck through the years of various chat groups and forums. I've worked for the YMCA since I was 15 and been a Y-Kid since I was in the 1st grade and learn to swim there. My wife and I met at a YMCA conference too.. yep kind of runs deep.


When you get over on this side you should visit to Mel Korum Y in Puyallup. You will be impressed! Go there 3 times a week or more....


----------



## Swany

tdvffjohn said:


> What method or decisions did you use to pick your name for yourself on this site?
> 
> Mine is t d v f f john
> truck driver volunteer fire fighter john


Last name is Swanson. I guess you know that I have been tagged with "Swany" since I was a kid. I remember being allowed to call my Dad at work once when I was about 6 or so. I asked in my most polite voice (mom was standing over me) if I could speak to Mr. Swanson. The person on the other end asked "who"? I repeated myself. After a bit he deduced that I wished to speak to Swany. So my Dad was tagged with the name as well. I worked for the same company as my dad part time through high school but having two Swanys didn't work so I became "Swanytoo" as in Swany also. In my adult years the "too" got dropped however I have been know to use "Swanytoo" in as a sign-in name when "Swany' is taken.

My two sons are also call Swany by their friends.


----------



## beachbum

Been a beach person for years. Live close to the beach; Cape Hatteras Nat'l Seashore is a mere 70 miles away. Been going there for 40 years. Best surf on the East Coast. Good fishing, too. My alter ego is a "beachbum". Personalized plate for the OB 28KRS Havana is "BCH HUT". Depending on mood of DW, daughter, step-daughter, granddaughterS, I can change the missing letters.
david


----------



## luckylynn

Luckylynn......here.....my name is easy.I have always been on the LUCKY end of things all my life..when I first got this "puter" years ago,I had just had some Major operation that should have been a very easy thing,of course nothing is esy in my life I just always end up Lucky and everything turns out real good or even better great..........my name is Lynn so I became Luckylynn, my girls gave me the name and it just stuck.


----------



## 4H1DinaOB

Is it possible to change my log-in name? Mine is not very creative so I thought I would get the family involved and come up with a new one.

jskeele


----------



## skippershe

jskeele said:


> Is it possible to change my log-in name? Mine is not very creative so I thought I would get the family involved and come up with a new one.
> 
> jskeele


send a PM to pdx_doug


----------



## California Jim

beachbum said:


> Depending on mood of DW, daughter, step-daughter, granddaughterS, I can change the missing letters.
> david


HA!







I've got "girls" too


----------



## NJMikeC

jskeele said:


> Is it possible to change my log-in name? Mine is not very creative so I thought I would get the family involved and come up with a new one.
> 
> jskeele


And you think your name is boring? I should be Coolbreez but didn't think I would be around here long enough. Last name is Cooley so you can imagine where Coolbreeze came from along with a host of 500 other "Cool" nicknames I had.


----------



## Morgueman

tdvffjohn said:


> What method or decisions did you use to pick your name for yourself on this site?
> 
> Mine is t d v f f john
> truck driver volunteer fire fighter john


I was in a pathology residency and completed one too many autopsies in the Morgue! Now my DW posts messages on this Forum, and she's stuck with this ghoulish username.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Morgueman said:


> What method or decisions did you use to pick your name for yourself on this site?
> 
> Mine is t d v f f john
> truck driver volunteer fire fighter john


I was in a pathology residency and completed one too many autopsies in the Morgue! Now my DW posts messages on this Forum, and she's stuck with this ghoulish username.
[/quote]

...and to think I just thought you LOVED the "morgue" drawer in the Outback.


----------



## RLW7302

A new post this morning reminded me of this thread. It's been a few months since this one was active ... seems like a good time for a bump.


----------



## 'Ohana

tdvffjohn said:


> A new post this morning reminded me of this thread. It's been a few months since this one was active ... seems like a good time for a bump.


Wow ! This is a great topic







, Being rather new on here this is a subject I've often wondered about







. So here is my story.

We really enjoy camping as a whole family including our Dog, a Jack Russell Terrier named Rudy. This spring we moved up from our smaller TT to the Outback which my DW really loves. We found this site while doing a web search on Outbacks and desided to join up. While filling out the application I came to the box requiring the screen name, so I yelled down stairs to the DW as to what we should call ourselves







With that she yelled back saying I don't care who we are so long as I have my Outback my family and my Dog.

So it's Outback (for the TT) n jack (for our dog)


----------



## RizFam

> So it's Outback (for the TT) n jack (for our dog)


Actually I really like your screen name ....very catchy.









Tami


----------



## 'Ohana

BTW, our Avatar photo is frome one of the greatest comedy movies of all time. The Long Long Trailer Starring Lucille Ball and Desi Arnez. This movie is a must see for anyone who camps and tows a trailer


----------



## Collinsfam_WY

Self Explanatory









I didn't use one of my "usual" internet nicks I usually go by because I knew DW would be reading and posting and probably wouldn't want to be known as something like Novacat911, Vardashan71, 71Cuda or the like.









I could just see us at a Rally and some Outbackers coming up to my DW and saying "Oh you are Novacat911" while she points a finger and a glare in my direction.

-CC


----------



## renegade21rs

renegade = me









21rs = my 2003 Outback 21rs


----------



## folsom_five

Well I just finished reading through all of the posts. It was great to find out why someone chooses a nickname/username.

Since it's been more than 6 months since the last post, I thought I'd bump it up to the top again for us "new" members.

folsom_five = city I live in + number in my family. Not very orignal, but thought it was kind of catchy when I was thinking of something to use.

--Greg


----------



## tdvffjohn

Great bump........makes for great reading and now hopefully some newer explanations


----------



## Piecemaker

Since we are all posting our name meanings heres our.

In Dutch our name means " Peruk Maker". A peruk is a wig thus our last name means wigmaker.

I thought wigmaker would look strange on the side of our tt and sound a little rough, so I came up with the name

*the 'PieceMakers'* after all most people call them hairpieces anyway.

This thread is a great idea must have been a Dutchman behind it.









By the way I don't wear one.

Brian "piecemakers"


----------



## fourwalls

Mom, Dad, 2 kids,= four, Last name Walls, Okay I don't have much of an imagination but it works. fourwalls Well it used to work until kids grew up and left home and had kids of their own. But the kids know when mom has been on the internet. And they try to keep track of me.


----------



## ember

I've just burned a GREAT beef stew to the point that all 3 CSI teams would need to be called in for a true identity because I was reading this forum!! OOPS!!

My mom is the creative one here she named me Ember a long time ago, because her due date was late November/early December, and considering I'm the 12th of 13 kids I could have faired worse!! I have 2 funny stories with my name (well funny to me anyway) When I was working as a waitress years ago, we had to write our name and Thanks on the back of the customers slip, so the cashier new who got the tip, so one of my customers who'd been a @#$# for the entire meal, asked me what "ember" was a code for, I told him it was how my mother told me from the other 12 kids, when she wanted me specificly!! He didn't really see the humor in it. #2 people tend to call me Amber even though nowhere in the English language do the letters e-m combine to form the am sound, so I tell them story #1, and the next time we meet they call me April!! Think about it for a minute, it will come to you.








TTFN
Ember


----------



## ember

fourwalls said:


> Mom, Dad, 2 kids,= four, Last name Walls, Okay I don't have much of an imagination but it works. fourwalls Well it used to work until kids grew up and left home and had kids of their own. But the kids know when mom has been on the internet. And they try to keep track of me.


Cool







I've always thought of the song "Hello Walls" when I read one of your posts, and imagined you just sitting there staring at 4walls waiting for a camping trip!!
Ember


----------



## camping canuks

our2girls said:


> <{POST_SNAPBACK}>[/post][/right]


Johnny G,

Like Johnny Gage and Roy Desoto from EMERGENCY 51 ?!! I LOVED THAT SHOW WHEN I WAS A KID!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
[/quote]

Yah good show







Simple for us we love camping and the term canuk come from the earliest recorded use of the term Canuck, sometimes spelled Kanuk, was in 1835. Similar terms such as Cannakers or Canukers were in use in the 1840s. The term was first used in lumber camps in Maine to refer to French Canadian loggers working in the Maine woods. It was used to distinguish them from other Canadians. Johnny Canuk was used most often, in the early 1900's in a similiar fashion as Uncle Sam. (now I had to look this up as I could not remember this exactly







)


----------



## BeachHut

Very fun post









We love the beach and want a beach house but that won't happen until after the kids go to college so the OB is my BeachHut until its time for the BeachHouse. I love beachbum's license plate which is BCH HUT but someone in California already has it!!


----------



## Frank's n beans

Our last name is Frank and the rest is a camping thing


----------



## Herkdoctor

I am a Air Force C-130 mechanic. The official nickname for a C-130 is "Hercules" however, those that work and fly on them simply call it the "Herk." Thus the name...... "Herkdoctor"









Scott


----------



## Airboss

I had been avioding this post for some time knowing that it would take an hour to get throught all 20 pages. Glad I finally took the time to read it now. Fun stuff!









Airboss is actually a Navy term used for the officer in charge of getting aircraft in the air and back on deck safely. Well, I was neither an officer or in the Navy. I lovingly adopted the term because I am an Air Traffic Controller and I thought it fit well - I love telling pilots where to go! Currently I am the facility chief where I work so the term is even more appropriate now.

I recently changed my avatar from one that reflected my personality (running with scissors) to one that reflects my line of work (ATC tower) to help clear up any confusion. (I've been asked about 'Airboss' several times recently.)


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

Herkdoctor said:


> I am a Air Force C-130 mechanic. The official nickname for a C-130 is "Hercules" however, those that work and fly on them simply call it the "Herk." Thus the name...... "Herkdoctor"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scott


Everytime I hear the words "C-130" I am reminded of my academy 21 years ago when my DI used to recite candence.... "C-130 rolling down the strip!..."


----------



## mx33suprdav

MX33- I race motocross and my number is 33
suprdav- Nick name that has stuck with me for 32 years.


----------



## having_fun

We like to have fun.......


----------



## daslobo777

daslobo777 is my fantasy football team name,

daslobo for "The Wolf" and "777" to help me win the Superbowl - it worked once in 15 years!!!!!??????


----------



## wtscl

When I was in the Navy in China Lake, CA, I needed log on for my web mail account, and came up with WTSCL (Weapon Test Squadron China Lake). It has stuck with me being that was my last duty station before getting out. The squadron has since been changed.


----------



## bpedrotty

Mine is in reference to my vision challenges. I wear some seriously thick glasses for reading that that is not particularly common in my line of work. This fact did not go un-noticed by my co-workers and I was dubbed "Walleye" since my eyes look like big fish eyes when I wear my glasses.

Ironically, I am not much of a fisherman... I have fished for Walleye though.


----------



## goneflyfishin

Our name is pretty obvious too.
But loving to fly fish is what prompted us to move from tent camping to a pop-up, and to the 23RS we have now.
We loved fly fishing so much that we wanted to be able to more easily hook up & go, with less time to put up & tear down the campsite.
Now that we have a 4 year old son, we spend a lot less time actually fly fishing but we have great fun while camping!
He does like to fish though!!









This thread has been very enlightening and lots of fun to read!


----------



## ROB & JUDY OUTBACKERS

Well, our name is not too creative. Everyone calls me Rob and my DW is Judy and we bought a 2006 Outback, so we are "ROB AND JUDY OUTBACKERS".


----------



## Eagleeyes

ROB & JUDY OUTBACKERS said:


> Well, our name is not too creative. Everyone calls me Rob and my DW is Judy and we bought a 2006 Outback, so we are "ROB AND JUDY OUTBACKERS".


"Eagleeyes" has nothing to do with my sight, which is beginning to suffer effects from diabetes.
It has to do, however, with some grad studies at Boston College, home of the "BC Eagles."
Bob


----------



## Husker92

Not very original and not a big surprise! But I graduated from University of Nebraska in 1992 so Husker92 worked for me!!!

Go BIG RED!

Happy Outbacking-
Steve


----------



## Cubber

Husker92 said:


> Not very original and not a big surprise! But I graduated from University of Nebraska in 1992 so Husker92 worked for me!!!
> 
> Go BIG RED!
> 
> Happy Outbacking-
> Steve


No big surprise, here,,,,,,,,,quite simply, I am a Chicago Cubs fan, and hense,,,,,,,,Cubber!


----------



## Tyvekcat

Everyone has seen that Tyvek wrap by DuPont, on new house's being built. Well we had a roll at our house and our Russian Blue went to sleep on the roll. Took a pic of her, and it stuck. We started calling her ' Tyvekcat'.
Natasha is her given name. She always goes camping with us, and performs 'CatScans' of the Outback in the off season for rodent activity.


----------



## perry6217

My wife and I have no chidren. We do however share our home with a spoiled Golden named Dylan. Every evening when I walk in the door from work my wife tells Dylan (Daddy's Home). Dylan's Daddy it is!


----------



## Rockn DZL

I'm in the event (concert) biz, and LOVE diesel.


----------



## aplvlykat

Well after scrolling throught 21 pages I can't beleive I haven't responded to this. 
Pretty simple we live in Apple Valley and both the wife and me have the same initails KAT, so you get aplvlykat. It was either that or the other name we use which goes back to when we first got the internet with AOL, dsrtkat or desert KAT. because as everyone knows Apple Valley is in the desert on the way to Vegas and after 15 years here I still haven't found a Apple tree, the valley yes, Joshua trees yes but no apple trees. Kirk


----------



## Camper Louise

21 pages later...30 minutes later...I wish I had a different screen name and put more thought into mine. Everyone was so creative.
I decided on Camper Louise and then Andy joined and asked me what my screen name was and he copied mine except...He did not put a space in his..Leave it to Andy to be different! So we are Camper Louise and CamperAndy!


----------



## 4Griffins

not too much thought went into it really...there are 4 of us, me, dw, ds1, ds2... 4 Griffins (last name)


----------



## 4campers

4 of us 1dw, 1dh, 1dd, 1ds, and we like to camp so 4campers. we have been camping for over 30 yrs now and did the boy and girl scout thing so kids or I should say adults still love to camp so I just keep the name.


----------



## Chasn'Racin

Well, to put it plainly, we love NASCAR. Our retirement plan is to bounce from race to race...therefore Chasn'Racin!


----------



## HDOutbackers

Ours is very simple too. We ride a Harley Davidson motorcycle and own an Outback fun hauler...... VOILA!
HDOutbackers !


----------



## 1STONE

lets see make it simple 1STONE, started as a screen name for owning my first harley on the xlforum, and now hopefully this will be my first outbacker soon.

although everyone that asks seems to think that it means 1 stone, meaning (I have one stone) don't really get it?
I created it to mean (this is my first one - of whatever I am talking about for the forum, 1st Harley, hopefully first Outback soon


----------



## armstrong

It's my last name.


----------



## CTDOutback06

CTDOutback06 = Cummins Turbo Diesel Dodge Truck I drive and Outback obvious and both are 2006 Models.


----------



## wntx_camper

Geography reference...we live in west north Texas. We are about 15 minutes south of the Red River, equidistant to OKC and DFW but about an hour west. Not too imaginative is it?


----------



## Colorado Campers

Ok, mine is pretty easy too







Born and raised in Colorado. But when I joined in 2004, it seem to fit right in.


----------



## ALASKA PFLOCK

It seamed so simple. We live in Alaska and our last name is Pflock (P is silent) and of course I left on the caps lock by mistake and we ended up with ALASKA PFLOCK!


----------



## OBcanOB

I started with OverFT5, and about a year ago when the software changed I got shut out, and was having an Outbackers.com fit... so, I thought it might be easier to make a new one... which was about time because it was a while ago when I was 55. Had just finished watching a StarWars rerun, and thought... OBcanOB would be a great play on words. The 'can' is for Canadian.


----------



## OBcanOB

I started with OverFT5, and about a year ago when the software changed I got shut out, and was having an Outbackers.com fit... so, I thought it might be easier to make a new one... which was about time because it was a while ago when I was 55. Had just finished watching a StarWars rerun, and thought... OBcanOB would be a great play on words. The 'can' is for Canadian.


----------



## egregg57

I was trying for a Yahoo screen name years ago. Egregg57 was the first one available. So...there ya are!


----------



## anne72

Mine's pretty simple, my first name and the year I was born, easy for me to remember!


----------



## azthroop

Ours will be out of date, hopefully, one of these days. We are/were living in Arizona, last name Throop, Thus AZTHROOP. Now that we are moving to California, I guess I need to be original. How about California Jim since that is my first name. Oh wait, someone more creative than me already has that one!!

I think I may go with FTHROOP, as the "h" is silent, hence a play on the old television show FTROOP. Please tell me you remember that show?? I made a similar joke to a young Gen X'r and they hadn't heard of the show!! I'm feeling old.

azthroop


----------



## tdvffjohn

Loved F Troop


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

I stopped a kid one night doing about 120... when I stopped him, I asked if he thought he was Mario Andretti. He replied, *"WHO?"







*


----------



## beek15853

Ok, I think I finally found myself. For years I have logged onto forums, including this one, as jbmanno. It was pretty simple, first and middle initial and last name, but not very creative or private. Last fall, I became involved in beekeeping, and have finally found a hobby that is both exciting and interesting to me. Since my old Outbackers.com login only had 50 or so posts (I think), I decided to retire that screen name and start new. 
Sooooo....here is the new me, beek15853. Beek is for beekeeper, 15853 is my zip code. Maybe this will inspire Mike to finally take the jump to change to Magellan! lol


----------



## onebadss

Mine is very simple. I am a truck driver and my handle is Lucky. I was fortunate enough to have my own truck at a young age. I had a new peterbilt truck and the other drivers called me Lucky and it just stuck. When I see my old friends they still call me Lucky. Heck I'm not sure if they remember my real name LOL. Anyway that's my story

Michael aka Lucky


----------



## KosinTrouble

Kos is short version of my last name, friends call me Kos(s makes a z sound so Kos sounds like cause). I used to cause a lot of trouble where ever I went with work. I would refuse to do work for a client if I felt it wasnt in their best interest. I would tell clients not to hire us as consultants on some jobs because it would cost them too much in the long run and it would be better to do things another way. Anyways the consulting company I worked for didnt like it cause, but the clients loved it. And we always ended up with more business in the end because I was honest. So they kept saying I was "causing trouble" all the time.

Thus Kosin Trouble.

Kos


----------



## 5th Time Around

Our name about because we are a family of 5, this is our 5th camper and it's a 5th wheel!


----------



## Joonbee

Well. I have taught Tae Kwon Do for several years now and those who have been in the organization for awhile have all aquired nicknames. Joonbee is the Korean command for the "ready or starting position" in Tae Kwon Do forms or movements. I have used it for different things since the beginning, like my personalized plates for example and it stuck to me. So that is how I am known in other circles, so why not this one as well.

I have actually already been spotted with our Outback and they picked me out right away, because of my plates and they pm'ed me. So there you have it

Joonbee aka, Jim


----------



## Empty_Nesters

I think ours is pretty self explanatory.


----------



## garyb1st

At the time my son used Garyb2nd. So I figured why not. He has since changed it to his initial and last name. Hmmmmmmm.


----------



## russlg

Mine is for my first name (Russell) and the "g" is my middle initial. My mom used to call me Russell G all the time and then friends started doing it too and when I went to put it on a vanity plate years ago russlg was all i could fit... I no longer have the vanity plate but use russlg on alot of messageboards and email accounts.


----------



## jcat67

J for Jeff, 
cat because I am a Caterpillar nut (heavy equipment, not the bugs),
67 year of birth.


----------



## crawgator

Crawgator is the name of my favorite New Orleans Daiquiri.


----------



## Conrich

Wifes first name Consiglia + my first name Richard


----------



## rdvholtwood

Amazing post!!!

I thought I would revive it......

Our name rdvholtwood - is/has been our regular e-mail name for many years. We are originally from Philadelphia, PA and moved out to Lancaster county 16 years ago. We actually live in very small rural town called Mt Nebo - which has a Holtwood, PA mailing address. The "r" & "d" are are first names - Rick and Donna & the "v" is our last name. We listed Lancaster PA - as we are about a 1/2 hr southwest of the city and thought it would be more familiar than Holtwood!

So any other newbies who want to share??


----------



## shelty

Our name "shelty" was an easy one. We're real Sheltie (Shetland Sheepdog) fans







. Our family has had several and we really love the breed. The spelling of our name was just a creative touch.


----------



## o0jonna0o

o0jonna0o = bubbles + jonna + bubbles

Jonna is my real name and bubbles are the name of the game... that is the game between my son and I!


----------



## livetofish

rdvholtwood said:


> Holtwood, PA


Small world. I lived and worked in Kutztown and Allentown. So I know little Holtwood. As to my name, I always believed work is for people who do not know how to fish. Thus I livetofish.

LTF


----------



## tdvffjohn




----------



## Jelly Donut

ummm, yeah....partner dubbed me "Jelly Donut" when we were in the police academy (kinda like the movie Full Metal Jacket "...a jelly donut in your foot locker...". Well it stuck pretty good. (I have also been called "Bacon," but that is a story for the camp fire







)


----------



## ZHB

It's a long story~

Back in '94, I was in Denver on business for a month helping to set up a new call center. On one of our Saturday's off, we went to the Coors Brewery in Golden and took the tour. At the end of the tour, there's a tasting room, and a gift shop. They let you have 5 drinks in the tasting room, and there were 6 of us there.....but for various reasons only 2 of us were drinking. So after having 15 8-oz beers in an hour, we then went to the gift shop. ;-)

My buddy put all kinds of Coors-related junk on his Amex. Me, I just bought some postcards and shot glasses. Now this was the time Coors was coming out with Zima, the lemon-lime non-beer "malt beverage." The ad campaign for this stuff had a guy in a black hat. While perusing the gift shop, obviously quite inebriated, I saw one of those hats and tried it on. Didn't plan to buy it though, so I went on to other things, then we left.

About half-way down the mountain, someone asked me, "So did the cashier ring up the hat?" I had no clue it was still on my head! The admin assistant out there was chatting with my assistant back in VA every day, and they started jokingly calling me "ZimaHatBoy." Sometime thereafter, I needed a new email address, and I used it. I've kept the nickname ever since, but shortened it to ZHB years ago.

Still have the hat too, and it sometimes comes out when there is serious drinking to be done...... ;-)


----------



## TexanThompsons

I'll open mine up for guesses....anyone...Bueller? Bueller?


----------



## jcat67

TexanThompsons said:


> I'll open mine up for guesses....anyone...Bueller? Bueller?


Okay, Okay, I'll bite. You like gangster machine guns made in Texas.


----------



## clarkely

When i played basketball, i used to bang it up in the paint, and i was built more like a linebacker or lineman.......... this was when Sir Charles Barkley played in Philadelphia.......

So i took on the name Clarkely from my friends and teammates (my first name is Clarke).....................fast forward to the internet era and Forums and me getting on them...............I needed a simple name that was easy to remember......was still playing some ball...........so i went with it...........

Plus it sounds Dorky & Childish.............. I kinda like it cause i usually don't fit the perception people develop from the name


----------



## thefulminator

My last name is Fulmer. One day I was looking for information on the former head football coach at Tennesse, Philip Fulmer, and came across a recipe for a drink called a Fulminator.

It is:
1 bottle Vodka 
2 bottles Tequila 
1/2 bottle Bourbon 
3 bottles Cachaca 
1/2 kg Sugar 
1 bag Lemon 
1 1/2 gal (fresh) Orange Juice

Although I've never tried it, it sounded good and evolved into 'thefulminator"


----------



## Oregon_Camper

thefulminator said:


> My last name is Fulmer. One day I was looking for information on the former head football coach at Tennesse, Philip Fulmer, and came across a recipe for a drink call a Fulminator.
> 
> It is:
> 1 bottle Vodka
> 2 bottles Tequila
> 1/2 bottle Bourbon
> 3 bottles Cachaca
> 1/2 kg Sugar
> 1 bag Lemon
> 1 1/2 gal (fresh) Orange Juice
> 
> Although I've never tried it, it sounded good and evolved into 'thefulminator"


Even if you DID try it...odds are you wouldn't remember you had with all that alcohol. WOW!!


----------



## clarkely

thefulminator said:


> My last name is Fulmer. One day I was looking for information on the former head football coach at Tennesse, Philip Fulmer, and came across a recipe for a drink call a Fulminator.
> 
> It is:
> 1 bottle Vodka
> 2 bottles Tequila
> 1/2 bottle Bourbon
> 3 bottles Cachaca
> 1/2 kg Sugar
> 1 bag Lemon
> 1 1/2 gal (fresh) Orange Juice
> 
> Although I've never tried it, it sounded good and evolved into 'thefulminator"


I guess it needs to be shared with others


----------



## jcat67

clarkely said:


> My last name is Fulmer. One day I was looking for information on the former head football coach at Tennesse, Philip Fulmer, and came across a recipe for a drink call a Fulminator.
> 
> It is:
> 1 bottle Vodka
> 2 bottles Tequila
> 1/2 bottle Bourbon
> 3 bottles Cachaca
> 1/2 kg Sugar
> 1 bag Lemon
> 1 1/2 gal (fresh) Orange Juice
> 
> Although I've never tried it, it sounded good and evolved into 'thefulminator"


I guess it needs to be shared with others








[/quote]

No, you'd just need to portion it out of the entire 2 day weekend.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

jcat67 said:


> My last name is Fulmer. One day I was looking for information on the former head football coach at Tennesse, Philip Fulmer, and came across a recipe for a drink call a Fulminator.
> 
> It is:
> 1 bottle Vodka
> 2 bottles Tequila
> 1/2 bottle Bourbon
> 3 bottles Cachaca
> 1/2 kg Sugar
> 1 bag Lemon
> 1 1/2 gal (fresh) Orange Juice
> 
> Although I've never tried it, it sounded good and evolved into 'thefulminator"


I guess it needs to be shared with others








[/quote]

No, you'd just need to portion it out of the entire 2 day weekend.








[/quote]

Stilll....that is a lot of booze.


----------



## GoodTimes

Well, we're from southwest Louisiana.............

A favorite saying down there is 'Laissez le bon temps rouler' or LET THE GOOD TIMES ROLL.

We named the the trailer "the Bon Temp" (pronounced Bon Tawn) - which means "Good Times"..................... and everytime we camp, that's exactly what we have!


----------



## Eorb

My real name is Rob. Once when trying to convince my DW of the need for another toy (boat I think), I made the mistake of saying I really needed it. She of course said why? I replied because having a boat is the"essence of my being" Big mistake on my part. From that point on, each purchase I made was dubbed "The Essence Of Rob's Being I, II, III, etc" shortened of course to EORB. BTW the Outback is EORB VIII. Just goes to show a husband's worse enemy is his own mouth....


----------



## psychodad

Psychodad comes from the TV show Married With Children. Psychodad was Al Bundy's favorite TV show. I would tell my family that Al was my hero and I want a family like his. Of course I was joking.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

psychodad said:


> Psychodad comes from the TV show Married With Children. Psychodad was Al Bundy's favorite TV show. I would tell my family that Al was my hero and I want a family like his. *Of course I was joking*.


..right.


----------



## Sayonara

Sayonara is the name I put on all 4 of our boats (I, II, III IV). Carried over to the forums as well.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Sayonara said:


> Sayonara is the name I put on all 4 of our boats (I, II, III IV). Carried over to the forums as well.


Ok...but why did it start on the boat?


----------



## leaderdogmom

We raised Leader Dog for the Blind puppies and was a breeding stock host ( had the mom dog who gave birth to the puppies in our home). One day I was trying to figure out a new email name while having 12 new puppies and 3 leaderdogs in the house. I felt like a leaderdogmom to 15 dogs! The name stuck and I've used it ever since. We still have 2 of the retired dogs.


----------



## GoodTimes

Eorb said:


> My real name is Rob. Once when trying to convince my DW of the need for another toy (boat I think), I made the mistake of saying I really needed it. She of course said why? I replied because having a boat is the"essence of my being" Big mistake on my part. From that point on, each purchase I made was dubbed "The Essence Of Rob's Being I, II, III, etc" shortened of course to EORB. BTW the Outback is EORB VIII. Just goes to show a husband's worse enemy is his own mouth....


That has to be THE funniest story for a name that I've heard!

If the Outback is the 8th in a long line, I'd say you have some sort of special powers in how to 'acquire' all of your essence!


----------



## MtnBikrTN

Eorb said:


> My real name is Rob. Once when trying to convince my DW of the need for another toy (boat I think), I made the mistake of saying I really needed it. She of course said why? I replied because having a boat is the"essence of my being" Big mistake on my part. From that point on, each purchase I made was dubbed "The Essence Of Rob's Being I, II, III, etc" shortened of course to EORB. BTW the Outback is EORB VIII. Just goes to show a husband's worse enemy is his own mouth....


So much essence, so little time...


----------



## Sayonara

Oregon_Camper said:


> Sayonara is the name I put on all 4 of our boats (I, II, III IV). Carried over to the forums as well.


Ok...but why did it start on the boat?
[/quote]
Good question...., As a kid....I grew up sailing both in MI and the gulf coast in FL. One of my favorite racing sail boats was named Sayonara. I always loved the name as it reminded me of getting away and saying goodbye to everyday life. I kept telling myself that someday I would have a boat and name it Sayonara. Eventually I did....4x (2 ft-itis every couple years). We eventually migrated to the safer, Outback when we had kids but once the kids get a little bigger we will have to make a decision, continue to RV or go back to the water on a Sedan Bridge.


----------



## shimonts

PERFECT!!!!


----------



## MacTeam

Wonderful information from all... quick question - Where on Outbackers.com do I go to change my user display name?


----------



## tdvffjohn

PM Pdx_Doug. only the admin can change it for you


----------



## Chabbie1

Ok, my turn. 
Our 1st dog (rest in peace) was a golden retriever rescue dog. When we got her she was alreday named Chablis (yes, like the wine). Anyway, her nickname was Chabbie (pronounced Shabby!) So, in honor of our loved pooch we are the Chabbie1's !!

Or "Not Too Chabbie"!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JerseyGirl86

Well...I'm from Jersey....and, uh, I'm a girl....









I'm NOT 86, although I feel like it sometimes. It's the year I graduated. Do the math and NO! I AM NOT 40! I'M NOT I TELL YOU!!


----------

